# Terrible hunting accident up my way..



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Saturday pm 2 guys hunting about 1/2 mile from my farm, one guy shot a deer and called his friend and told him the deer was headed toward him so his buddy shot it. The first shooter got out of his stand and headed toward his friend, it was about 5:30, friend thought he was a deer and shot him with 30.06 right in the chest. Life flight landed in field right across from my house but he didn't make it, senseless, beyond me understanding how this could happen....I watched it all from my front porch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand how there are still folks pulling the trigger on things without being 100% sure what it is. Sure, I understand meat hunting and you're not sure if it's a 8 point or a 6, but 2 legs vs 4? WTF


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awful ... prayers for those families and shattered lives ...



off route II said:


> Saturday pm 2 guys hunting about 1/2 mile from my farm, one guy shot a deer and called his friend and told him the deer was headed toward him so his buddy shot it. The first shooter got out of his stand and headed toward his friend, it was about 5:30, friend thought he was a deer and shot him with 30.06 right in the chest. Life flight landed in field right across from my house but he didn't make it, senseless, beyond me understanding how this could happen....I watched it all from my front porch.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow that is just awful....


and like you said, how does this even begin to happen.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This is why I almost always use a light when walking through the woods at low light. Even on private property.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

jspooney said:


> This is why I almost always use a light when walking through the woods at low light. Even on private property.


Same, red head light when dark always.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sad waste. Prayers for the families.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

so the 2nd guy shot the wounded deer and then shot the other hunter?

or did the deer never get there and he only shot the other hunter?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Basic rules of gun safety obviously ignored..... No way should anyone ever confuse a person for a deer. Sad.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

jvalhenson said:


> so the 2nd guy shot the wounded deer and then shot the other hunter?
> 
> or did the deer never get there and he only shot the other hunter?



shot the deer and the other hunter


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I think about getting shot by some yahoo every time I walk out of the woods in the dark..... just don’t understand people shooting stuff that they haven’t id’d...


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

I get nervous walking around with a stainless barreled rifle on a shoulder sling. You never know who could be on a neighbors property that doesn't know the property lines or might not care. If those two are true, I'm not going to take my chances in low light with a main beam strapped to my back. Always turn on some kind of light.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Title is misleading. This was in no way an accident. A tragedy absolutely. That man purposely picked his gun up and pulled the trigger. There is zero excuse for this to happen. A few days ago we were joking on a thread on here about people using scopes for bino's. This is what happens when people throw gun safety and common sense out the window. There is not a animal on the face of this earth worth a human life. Unfortunately, it's even worse during turkey season. I've been shot towards, had gun barrels pointed at me by folks sneaking up on us. i've shot in the direction of someone sneaking up on us( I was shooting a turkey). Folks do foolish stuff and we share the woods with them. I will ruin my hunt and yours to keep me from getting shot. I'm screaming like a little girl. By the way, a 12ga barrel looks like its about 16 inches across when its pointed at you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.... Always worried about the other guy!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Very similar situation happened north of Milton a couple of years ago.
The shooter should lose his hunting privileges for life.
Too reckless to carry a gun.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

No way in heck would I turkey hunt on public land.

I wear a red light during deer season walking in the dark on private land. Never know who might have eased over the line.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

dang that is awful. Tragic. Sad

If it is too dark to be absolutely sure then DONT SHOOT!
i keep beating it into my boys (and my head) every time we go - wear your orange vest AND HAT in and just keep it on until you are back in the truck and always always always be sure and make a good shot. and i don't encourage them to wait until it is 100% dark to come on out especially if we are up in tree stands, get down before the light leaves completely and flashlights!!!! not a deer on earth worth risking your life



where we hunt there a clearly visible and only one paths/roads into the plots, i would be scared to hunt anywhere it was not like that.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I assumed it was a couple of dumb kids. I looked it up and the victim was 61 years old.
Didn’t say the age of the shooter.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I assumed it was a couple of dumb kids. I looked it up and the victim was 61 years old.
> Didn’t say the age of the shooter.


Late 40’s early 50’s. Long time gun owner and shooter. I’ve been hearing rumors today that alcohol was involved like I said “rumors”


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

You can't take a bullet back..... no excuse for these accidents


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

off route II said:


> Late 40’s early 50’s. Long time gun owner and shooter. I’ve been hearing rumors today that alcohol was involved like I said “rumors”


I am no longer a member of a few clubs because they tolerated even one drink and then going to the stand. Some got slap happy drunk and then would go to the stand! I got out of there as fast as I could! I'm all for having a beer and getting drunk as a skunk at camp to spend the night and have a good time etc... after the hunt is over in the evening! I will not tolerate being around anyone that will drink one ounce of alcohol and then go hunting!!!:thumbdown:

Guns, Hunting, and alcohol do not mix!

Not saying that this was or was not related to alcohol for this incident! But if you drink and then go hunt don't do it around me. I will call you a stupid effin idiot to your face!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Absoulutely tragic! And really scary thinking their are people hunting that are that quick to pull the trigger. I hunt private land but reading this thread makes me rethink how I enter and exit woods when it’s dark out. Prayers to the family.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Stories like that make you want to wear a strobe light.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> I am no longer a member of a few clubs because they tolerated even one drink and then going to the stand.
> Guns, Hunting, and alcohol do not mix!


Damn, I have seen idiots in Blackwater walking into the woods with a beer in 1 hand, rifle in the other. Seen them drinking at their truck, put down 3-4 beers each, then walk back into the woods. 
The drunks are everywhere.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

OP, that was not a Terrible hunting accident. It was a person to stupid to own a gun, killing someone. It is not an accident when you aim, pull the trigger and hit what you aimed at.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Really no such thing as an accident. Every accident can be avoided. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’ve told this story before but anyway:
About 30 years ago I was walking around in Blackwater in the middle of the day during hunting season. I came across a guy carrying a rifle , as I was.
“See anything?”, I asked him.
He said “I got off a sound shot but I didn’t get it.”
I was astounded, “A sound shot?”
He said “Yeh, you know, I heard something and shot but don’t guess I got whatever it was”.
He was dead serious.
There are some true morons out there.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Back in 83-84 season I got lucky that what ever knocked me down hit the Zippo lighter in my pants pocket. The Zippo looked like a mushroom when I got it out of my pocket. I never heard a shot but after that I never hunted alone again
I put the Zippo up and intending to keep it as a good luck piece. I was staying with my Mom and Granny helping support them when my Mom went through my stuff and threw it away.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

When I was 12 yrs old, 40yrs or so ago, and living north of Tallahassee, I was shot from behind, by an unknown person. It with either #6 or #8 shot from a shotgun at about 40yds.
It flipped me up in the air and down on to my stomach. When I landed, I heard the shot and played dead. I could see them looking from a distance from my peripheral vision and they ran. I jumped up and did the same in the opposite direction. I was not seriously hurt due to wearing jeans and most of the shot hit below my waist. Felt like I was hit with a ball bat for several days and the shooter was never caught.
I am thankful it was not buckshot.


----------



## Ivan The Horrible (Mar 16, 2016)

That does not even go with the definition of a Negligent discharge.That is stupidity


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, those are some scary stories.
Who remembers when that guy was killing hunters in Camp Blanding WMA about 30 years ago?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

when I was in college one my roommates and long-time friends left one weekend to go hunt with a buddy of ours in AL. he was headed back to the truck after an afternoon sit on a green field. another hunter shot him thinking it was a deer. he was wearing orange but the shooter said he never saw it. by God's grace the 30.06 round went across my buddy's shoulder blades, missing the spinal cord by fractions of an inch. boggles the mind how that can happen. I was tasked with cleaning the wounds and changing his bandages when he came to school. that's always stuck with me and have never even thought about shooting at something I couldn't 100% confirm what it was. 


yall remember the guy that got shot in blackwater, before sun-up, by a kid with a bow?? talk about unreal...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> when I was in college one my roommates and long-time friends left one weekend to go hunt with a buddy of ours in AL. he was headed back to the truck after an afternoon sit on a green field. another hunter shot him thinking it was a deer. he was wearing orange but the shooter said he never saw it. by God's grace the 30.06 round went across my buddy's shoulder blades, missing the spinal cord by fractions of an inch. boggles the mind how that can happen. yall remember the guy that got shot in blackwater, before sun-up, by a kid with a bow?? talk about unreal...


I thought it was an afternoon sit when the guy got shot? Thought he waa attaching his climber at the time

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> I thought it was an afternoon sit when the guy got shot? Thought he waa attaching his climber at the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


you may be right - I do remember he was attaching a climber.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> you may be right - I do remember he was attaching a climber.


Yeah I believe it was afternoon and that made it even worse. Kid left him to die. Climbed down and went and picked his hunting partner up early and told him he just had to go. FWC did a great job finding the kid by dark. Military guy got lucky, was able to get a call out and I think followed his gps

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Yeah I believe it was afternoon and that made it even worse. Kid left him to die. Climbed down and went and picked his hunting partner up early and told him he just had to go. FWC did a great job finding the kid by dark. Military guy got lucky, was able to get a call out and I think followed his gps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


yeah before sun-up would have been bad enough. blows my mind...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

welldoya said:


> Wow, those are some scary stories.
> Who remembers when that guy was killing hunters in Camp Blanding WMA about 30 years ago?


I dang sure remember it. I lived in the area and was hunting there the day when he killed a guy. It was the day before Thanksgiving. My wife was working that day, so I hunted the early part of the day and had to leave early so that we could visit my parents in Panama City.

I had walked out of the woods and was putting my climber in my SUV when a van drove by. The guy looked at me with a cold human-less stare. I don't know for sure that it was the guy that killed the hunters (one in Osceola), but it gave me the heebie jeebies just the same.

The guy that got killed was walking out at dark. The killer knew what path he would be coming out on and was waiting for him. Once he walked past, he shot him and then stole his gun and a pistol.

The victim's parents or brother found his body on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

It took FWC ....back then Fl.Game and Freshwater Fish Comm. , Clay county Law Enforcement as well as FDLE and ATF agents to track down suspect ( Mr. Beagle ) for killing the 2nd hunter at Camp Blanding WMA .... i recall he had elude authorities for 5-6 years ....when the victim's guns were found in a Jacksonville,fl. pawn shop . 
During a police interview ,he asked for a break , went into a restroom, locked himself in ,refused to come out and threatened officers...SWAT team arrived and he was shot dead!...............


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

flounder1156 said:


> It took FWC ....back then Fl.Game and Freshwater Fish Comm. , Clay county Law Enforcement as well as FDLE and ATF agents to track down suspect ( Mr. Beagle ) for killing the 2nd hunter at Camp Blanding WMA .... i recall he had elude authorities for 5-6 years ....when the victim's guns were found in a Jacksonville,fl. pawn shop .
> During a police interview ,he asked for a break , went into a restroom, locked himself in ,refused to come out and threatened officers...SWAT team arrived and he was shot dead!...............


I love stories with a happy ending. :thumbup:


----------

